# How can I get the reddish tint out of my brown hair



## lauren006 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello!

  	I have dyed my hair a dark brown color for a while now.  About five months ago I dyed it a dark auburn color in a salon.  After that, I dyed my hair back  dark brown.  I have dyed it brown a few times since it's been red but it still has a bit of red in it especially in the sun.

  	I believe it's a simple solution to get the red tint out by dying it a certain color but I couldn't find anything online.  All I want is to have my dark brown color back without any trace of red in it. 

  	If anyone knows what I can do and if I can fix it at home by getting dye from Sally's, that would be awesome.  My hair girl said she could fix it but she didn't tell me how and since I don't have a bunch of money to spend, I rather do it at home.

  	If anyone can help me out, I'd really appreciate it,  thanks!


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 16, 2011)

....


----------



## User38 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have done so much to my hair in my long life but one thing that helps to remove unwanted tones and colours is a color remover .. there are not too many on the market and the one I like the best is the Color oomph from L'oreal.. you can use it with water to avoid any damage to your hair and it will remove the unwanted colours so you can start fresh with whatever colour you want.

  	hth.


----------



## Brittni (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree that a color remover is the way to go... If you go to Sallys and ask them theyll be ale to tell you how to use it. But if you buy that and then a brown ash dye it might be near same price as a salonist? Also just wanted to say that's totally weird the red stays in your hair as usually it's the quickest fading!?


----------

